# Did I get a copy Tissot or real thing?



## mitchb (Nov 3, 2006)

I have been collecting and selling Tissot watches for a few years now and have never had any real bad issues but today in trying to get one of my watches adjusted(it was running fast) the repair guy showed me that my automatic T-Ring Tissot says (in red ink) Tissot Hong Kong) on the back io=of the back casing. Did I buy a good copy(purchased from USA ) or are some of the backings for Tissot actually made in Hong Kong? The watch appears authentic in every way accept5 it says "Tissot HongKong" on the back of the back casing. 
Any opinions?
Thanks


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

I haven't heard of that before. You should probably contact Tissot for clarification.

www.tissot.ch

Good luck.


----------



## GJ (Feb 8, 2006)

HUH......:-S :-S :-S :-S :-S 

Strange...but like Lee mentioned you should contact Tissot and ask them.
Be sure to post the reply they sent you here...;-) 

Wondering what they have to say about this matter..


----------



## mitchb (Nov 3, 2006)

i EMAILED tISSOT AND THEY ADMITTED THAT SOME OF THEIR WATCH BACKS ARE IN FACT MADE IN HONG kONG. i GAVE THE NUMBERS OF MY WATCH TO tISSOT AND THEY CONFIRMED THAT IT WAS IN FATCT AN AUTHENTIC TISSOT.


----------



## leewmeister (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I'm glad you got the real thing!


----------



## JCKoLnturn (May 11, 2006)

mitchb said:


> i EMAILED tISSOT AND THEY ADMITTED THAT SOME OF THEIR WATCH BACKS ARE IN FACT MADE IN HONG kONG. i GAVE THE NUMBERS OF MY WATCH TO tISSOT AND THEY CONFIRMED THAT IT WAS IN FATCT AN AUTHENTIC TISSOT.


I wish there was more honesty about the origins of watches in the watch industry.


----------



## flatpat (Feb 5, 2007)

I would doubt there would be a market for knock-off Tissots or any watches of that level.


----------



## Brooke_01 (Feb 11, 2007)

flatpat said:


> I would doubt there would be a market for knock-off Tissots or any watches of that level.


exactly

I good knock_off would cost just as much as the real thing.


----------



## ricardo6 (Jul 10, 2006)

We do not doubt that the watch parts made in hong kong are as good quality as the ones made in swiss. The problem is that brands do not explain things clearly, "Look we made many parts of our watches in hong kong so that you can have first quality at low price, just because the salaries there are so low that we can afford to give you a good watch for the third part than the same product made in swiss completely, and even so the law "allows" us to put swiss made on the watch". It is ok I would say nothing to this after all they produce living means for people there (after all better than nothing) and you benefit on the price. This would be a bit crude but honest.


----------



## Paul December (Feb 22, 2006)

Brooke_01 said:


> exactly
> 
> I good knock_off would cost just as much as the real thing.


Actually watches Far-Cheaper than Tissot are Copied!
I have seen Fake Seikos that sell for less than $200....and a high percentage of $50 Vostocks on Ebay are Fakes.


----------



## mitchb (Nov 3, 2006)

I think you would be able to tell intuitively if your watch is real or knock off. Especially if your familiar with the watches to begin with. I caught someone trying to sell me a knock of of a high end power cable for audio and although by the naked eye they looked the same I knew just by working with them which one was real and which was the copy. It's little things you don't consciously see but are aware of by experience that let you know. When I started this post my confusion is that I would have bet the farm the watch was a Tissot only to see made in hong kong in red on the back casing. Turns out that tissot has factories building parts for them al over the world but as far as I know they are assebled in Swiss and are at lkeast 40 or 50 % parts made in switzerland. In a Tissot watch I would imagine the ratio of real authentic swiss parts to be higher than 50% but I don't know for sure. I just know they are my favorite brand still and although I am selling 10 or so I am keeping the higher end more pricy pieces for myself. The watch that prompted me to start this post I'm keeping just because I've had it and kept it in new condition for years and I won't sell that piece. Even if the casing back says made in hong kong on the inside of the back casing.


----------



## kerrme (Apr 15, 2008)

Brooke_01 said:


> exactly
> 
> I good knock_off would cost just as much as the real thing.


There are a lot of tissot models available that are knock off/ replica or fake. Also it dos not have to be only high end watches copied.


----------



## Donf (Jul 11, 2006)

You really had yo dig for thatone. 7 years!


----------



## GoExpertReview (May 22, 2021)

mitchb said:


> I have been collecting and selling Tissot watches for a few years now and have never had any real bad issues but today in trying to get one of my watches adjusted(it was running fast) the repair guy showed me that my automatic T-Ring Tissot says (in red ink) Tissot Hong Kong) on the back io=of the back casing. Did I buy a good copy(purchased from USA ) or are some of the backings for Tissot actually made in Hong Kong? The watch appears authentic in every way accept5 it says "Tissot HongKong" on the back of the back casing.
> Any opinions?
> Thanks


That's completely true, when I opened my watch back to change its battery, I saw Hong Kong on the inside part of my watch back cap, BTW my watch is Tissot Seastar 1000 and it might be different with other models!!


----------

